# NFL Sunday Ticket Rebate



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

I just recieved my rebate check for the NFL Sunday Ticket litigation. It was drumroll.........$76.44, for having it from 1994-1999 (C-band) and 2000-2001 Directv. I was figuring on about $20-$30 dollars so I was extrememly suprised.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

I am not familiar with the litigation. Could you fill me in? Why are you getting a rebate?


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I'm going by memory from a long time ago so I could be wrong... I think there was a class-action lawsuite because they didn't offer it on a weekly basis. So they have to give a rebate check to people who subscribed to it. The longer you were a sub the bigger check you'll get.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Rage I was wondering about that. Like Tony I had no idea........:shrug:


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Yea, I read where they found it bad for some reason that the NFL didn't offer it on a weekly basis and forced people to buy the entire season. I wasn't involved so I didn't pay a lot of attention to it. 

I received a postcard today about Verizon and other cell providers but I didn't check it out yet. They must have done something wrong.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

NFL Nears Settlement with 'Sunday Ticket' Customers

League to pay $13 million to customers


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New York, February 27, 2001 -- According to Shannon Duffy of the Legal Intelligencer, the NFL has agreed to "revamp the way it markets" its "Sunday Ticket" TV package by permitting viewers to purchase games on a weekly basis rather than for the entire season. Under the proposed settlement the NFL will pay over $13 million total: $7.5 million in cash to consumers (who will also receive discounts on merchandise from the NFL Shop), $3.7 million to the plaintiffs' attorneys, and $2.3 million to notify the class of the deal. 

The Sunday Ticket package originated in 1995. The antitrust lawsuit was filed in 1997 when satellite TV viewers complained that the NFL had "illegally bundled" the Sunday Ticket, forcing consumers to buy rights to all of the games and not just the ones they wanted to see. The first victory for the consumers came when U.S. District Judge Robert S. Gawthrop III ruled that pro football's antitrust exemption did not extend to satellite broadcasts. 

Under the proposed settlement, the Sunday Ticket will still be "bundled", meaning that viewers purchase rights to all of the games, but consumers will have the option of buying on an annual or weekly basis. The full season price of the "Sunday Ticket" is about $160, and the weekly price will be $29.99. The lead attorney for the plaintiffs, Howard J. Sedran, said that individual marketing of the games would be impossible for the satellite carrier, Direct TV. He suggested that allowing viewers to purchase selected games will likely be beneficial to consumers as well as the NFL because demand for the weekly Sunday Ticket will increase. 

U.S. District Judge Eduardo Robreno will decide whether to grant "preliminary approval" to the newly proposed settlement. If the judge does approve, notice of the proposal will be sent to over 1.8 million class members and a final hearing will be held in early summer.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks a lot for all the information Rage! That clears things up for me.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I have always thought that package is a little overpriced. Football is a VERY popular sport, but you shouldn't have to take out a second mortgage for the average Joe Blow to be able to get it.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

The Sunday Ticket started in 1994 - not 1995 as written in the article and it was $99 for the 1st couple of years. Then it went to $119 and so on to it's present price. I'm paying $149 this year to feed 7 receivers. 1st 2 years I had it then I was paying $99 a piece for only 2 c-band receivers ($198 a year), so I look it as saving money now.  I don't look at spending $149 for a year a bad deal. I went to a Raiders/Chargers game last year in December in San Diego. Tickets were $35 a piece. Gas to get there and tailgate, food and drinks inside Qualcomm, fighting the literal mob to get in the stadium as security was very very very tight then I would have to say that one game cost me close to $100 and that's just for one game. 

You had to fill out these questionaire things a few years ago if you wanted to participate in the lawsuit. How many years did you have the Sunday Ticket and so forth and from where? They would send follow-up letters confirming what you wrote to them like they verified it and then you would send confirmation back. I used to get 2 letters every turnaround with 1 from the c-band days and the other from DirecTV.


----------

